# LOOKING FOR A STRANGE VIDEO!



## Kelm (Jun 1, 2010)

*URGENT REQUEST: *
Â« Thread Started Yesterday at 10:27pm Â»[SIZE=-1]



 




[/SIZE]I AM LOOKING FOR A VIDEO WHICH WAS ONCE ON YOUTUBE BUT SINCE DELETED. 

About two years ago, on Youtube, there was a series of videos (Two videos total.) Possibly the most messed up thing I've seen on Youtube. They were named something generic ( I forgot exact title) like "Scary video 1 and two". 

The first video showed men around a fire at night, after a few moments, a skeletal figure fades into view besides them and they seem to pick up a conversation with it. (This video would ALWAYS freeze at 5:00 exactly for anybody.) The language is foreign, possible Vietnamese. 

One of the other scenes I remember is brush scene at night, After abit, a dog off screens begins ot bark and howl like crazy, as if frightened. And then, gradually, one after another, ghastly hnaging 'spirits' appear here and there in the brush as a foreign voice speaks, possibly narrating the scene? 

Another scene I remember, is a closeup of a woman's face in the dark. She has something wrapped around her head, like a babushka. But her face is completely burnt off, save for her wide eyes which swivel about. As the camera zooms in on her face, she moans and groans in a terrible fashion.


Another scene, it is dark and at night, a few men are gathered around a pool which shows a strange, force swiveling and dancing about the water, creating a mild rippling in it' wake. 

And that's all I remember. It's been removed from Youtube, obviously, but I would KILL to see this again. It's honestly terrifyiig. I would also like to know more of the backstory of it. 

Pleasetellmesomeoneknowsofthisvideo(s).


----------



## Kelm (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone..?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 1, 2010)

No idea, sorry, but now I want to see them pretty badly.

I'd suggest looking up "creepypastas" and asking on 4chan's /x/ (paranormal) board. They love this stuff. Tell me if you find them!


----------



## Kelm (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, it was very..strange to say the least. 

Also, I already tried, twice. They wrote me up as a Bullshitter and flamed both boards. So, yeah...I also am taking this to Yahoo answers.  

If I could just reopen my old account I could take a screenshot of the title and thumbnails of these videos, they should be still on my old playlist...


----------



## Kelm (Jun 1, 2010)

Also accepting any other ideas of other sites to post this on?

Any other sites/people that could help?


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jun 1, 2010)

Try unexplained-mysteries.com

The people on there are pretty amazing! They might be able to help. I'm very interested in seeing these too! I remember the first one you mentioned!

Also, I want to recommend Any Video Converter. You can use it to rip videos off of Youtube. I love it.

http://download.cnet.com/Any-Video-Converter/3000-2194_4-10661456.html


----------



## Kelm (Jun 1, 2010)

Alright, cool! I'll try that and report back here. Thanks so much!


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jun 1, 2010)

Kelm said:


> Alright, cool! I'll try that and report back here. Thanks so much!



No problem! I'm very into the paranormal. :3


----------



## Kelm (Jun 2, 2010)

I must thank you again, Isabella, I owe you one!  

Within 24 hours a kind fellow on that site directed me to this video: 

(WARNING, SOMEWHAT GRAPHIC/DISTURBING) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeS3xBSDfhk

The first part shows the babuska lady! The terrible moaning has been removed, though, probably for the better.


----------



## Zhael (Jun 2, 2010)

OH MY GOD IT'S THE GRIFTER!


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 2, 2010)

Kelm said:


> I must thank you again, Isabella, I owe you one!
> 
> Within 24 hours a kind fellow on that site directed me to this video:
> 
> ...



What an anti-climax


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Try Japan.


----------

